# The skyscraper Quiz



## Limak11 (Apr 14, 2014)

ddd by limakdubstep, on Flickr

Tip: it's in central Europe 

*1 Point*


----------



## la_parca (Jun 4, 2012)

^^
is the Rondo 1 in warsaw

1 Point


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Limak11 said:


> It's Guangdong International Building


Please wait for my confirmation next time. Stands so in the rules. 


Yes, Guangdong International Building is correct.:check:
 Guangdong International Hotel

:applause: 1 Point for you.

*1 Point*


----------



## Limak11 (Apr 14, 2014)

la_parca said:


> ^^
> is the Rondo 1 in warsaw


it's correct. 1 Point for you


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

According to Rule 6, all players can now start a new round.

*1 Point*


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

Tip: It's in the Middle East.

*1 Point.*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Tornado Tower, Doha.


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

^^ Correct!
Next time, i'll use a picture from Pakistan. Nobody will be able to guess it :lol:


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

That comes to an attempt to.

*1 Point*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Most probably needs no hint, however, this marvelous skyscraper was opened on this day more than hundred years ago. :cheers:


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Woolworth Building ?

*1 Point*


----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

That is definitely in New York! Don't know which building though. Maybe the Woolworth Building?


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

KlausDiggy said:


> Woolworth Building ?


Genau!


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Wikipedia

Hint: This building is in a South American city.

*2 Points*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

São Paulo, Rio, Buenos Aires?

_1 point._


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Found it, Mirante do Vale Building in São Paulo.


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

correct 
1 Point for you.

*2 Points*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

One of the first skyscrapers on the continent.










_2 points._


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Antwerp, _Boerentoren_


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

GENIUS LOCI said:


> Antwerp, _Boerentoren_


kay:


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## MansoorBashir (May 22, 2012)

Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia!

*1 Point*


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Tip: load up on guns


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

MansoorBashir said:


> Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia!
> 
> *1 Point*


nope


----------



## xing lin (Jan 27, 2011)

Union Square, Seattle Washington!


----------



## GENIUS LOCI (Nov 18, 2004)

Right

kay:


----------



## xing lin (Jan 27, 2011)

Hint-it's near a supertall building U/C
*1 point*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

China? Hong Kong, Shanghai, Shenzhen?


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Please do not forget, to write your score in your posts. 

Thank you.

*2 Points*


----------



## xing lin (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes China, and it's a city close to Shenzhen 
*1 point*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Dongguan, Guangzhou, Huizhou?

_2 points._


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

GT Land Landmark Plaza, Guangzhou, 280m



*2 Points* :banana::banana::banana:


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Emporis

hint: The skyline where this building is, has only existed for 20 years.

*3 Points*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Dubai?


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

yes Dubai, and which building?

*3 Points*


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

The Horizon Tower.

_2 points._


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

kay: Yes

Thats correct.

3 Points


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Located in a country which lately often appears in the news.










_3 points._


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Too vague?


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

I wanted to let the other a chance. 
But since Yesterday has here nobody more posted.

Parus Business Center (on skyscraperpage= The Sail), Kiev, 


3 Points


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Correct, your turn.


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

wikipedia

hint: This building is located in a city in the center of Europe.


4 Points


----------



## DimaF (Jan 1, 2009)

KlausDiggy said:


> wikipedia
> 
> Tip: This building is located in a city in the center of Europe.
> 
> ...


Düsseldorf ARAG Hauptverwaltung main HQ

0 Points just started:


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

That's correct, a point for you.:check:

You can start a new round.

4 Points


----------



## DimaF (Jan 1, 2009)

*1 point*

Where is this Tower located and what is the Name of it?









token from photocommunity


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

You still need to give a hint. 

I know it though, 
but the other player also get a chance.

*4 points*


----------



## DimaF (Jan 1, 2009)

KlausDiggy said:


> You still need to give a hint.
> 
> I know it though,
> but the other player also get a chance.
> ...


ok ist located in Germany_ /another big town in South west Region _located in the near of Frankfurt and Stuttgart.

















First Letter of The Town IS M_ _ _ _ _ _ _ 

and last hint : In This Town Carl Benz constructed the first vehicle with fuel(Petrol)Motor in year 1888.

*1 point*


----------



## Limak11 (Apr 14, 2014)

It's Victoria Tower at Mannheim

*1 Point.*


----------



## DimaF (Jan 1, 2009)

Limak11 said:


> It's Victoria Tower at Mannheim
> 
> *1 Point.*


yes ; your turm one Point for you!


1 point


----------



## Limak11 (Apr 14, 2014)

ss by limakdubstep, on Flickr

Tip: It's located in North American city near 1 million population 

*2 Point.*


----------



## la_parca (Jun 4, 2012)

^^ is the nexen building in calgary


----------



## Limak11 (Apr 14, 2014)

Yes! Your turn!
*
2 Point*


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Photobucket

Hint: This building is in a city that is also called the capital of progress.


*4 Points*


----------



## DimaF (Jan 1, 2009)

KlausDiggy said:


> Photobucket
> 
> Hint: This building is in a city that is also called the capital of progress.
> 
> ...


may be singapore _becaus3 they have differences beetwen the styles of Skyscrapers-

typical hexagon forms of skysckrapers above 200 m. nearby completetd for some 10 years era 1989-1998


*1 Point*


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

No, that is wrong.

4 Points


----------



## DimaF (Jan 1, 2009)

KlausDiggy said:


> No, that is wrong.
> 
> 4 Points


maybe Jacarta


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Unfortunately, not.

4 points


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

China, Japan?

_3 points._


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

China

4 Points


----------



## Union.SLO (Dec 24, 2007)

Think I found it; Maxdo Centre in Shanghai?


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes, This is the correct answer. 
Now it's your turn.

*4 Points*


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Hint: This city is located on the East China Sea.


*4 Points*


----------



## la_parca (Jun 4, 2012)

^^
is Qingdao


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Correct, It's your turn.


*4 Points*


----------



## Alexenergy (May 10, 2011)

Okay, 1 hour is left, so that's the new round, pretty easy one










hint: this building is situated in the capital of the country


----------



## DimaF (Jan 1, 2009)

Alexenergy said:


> Okay, 1 hour is left, so that's the new round, pretty easy one
> 
> Moscow that's new small office buildings- This type of arhitecture are lot of in moscow- oTHER MORE aLEXENERGY YOU ARE FROM rUSSIA TOO-
> 
> tHATS THE NEXT HINT :lol:


----------



## Alexenergy (May 10, 2011)

Yes, I'm from Russia, but that's not Moscow  Also rules say each building must be above 150 m, so...try again


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

I have it, it's *Abu Dhabi Investment Authority Tower 1*

It was really hard to find.


*4 Points*


----------



## Alexenergy (May 10, 2011)

KlausDiggy said:


> I have it, it's *Abu Dhabi Investment Authority Tower 1*
> 
> It was really hard to find.
> 
> ...


You're absolutely right! 1 point for you and your turn


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Emporis

Hint: This building is in one of the most earthquake vulnerable regions of our planet.


*5 Points*


----------



## Ivanator (Dec 7, 2012)

^^ That's the Mode Gakuen Spiral Tower in Nagoya, Japan, right?

*1 point*


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Correct, It's your turn.

1 Point for you.


*5 Points*


----------



## Ivanator (Dec 7, 2012)

Hint: They're in a city which used to be the capital of its country (a long time ago).

*2 Points*


----------



## Alexenergy (May 10, 2011)

Ivanator said:


> Hint: They're in a city which used to be the capital of its country (a long time ago).
> 
> *2 Points*


Zunbao Towers in Hangzhou


----------



## Ivanator (Dec 7, 2012)

Correct! :check: 1 point for you.

*2 points*


----------



## Alexenergy (May 10, 2011)

My first point, Amen! 
Well, next round 










hint: when built, was 5th tallest in the country

*1 point*


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

World Tower in Sydney ?

*5 Points*


----------



## Alexenergy (May 10, 2011)

KlausDiggy said:


> World Tower in Sydney ?
> 
> *5 Points*


Sure! +1 point 

*1 point*


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*What is the name of the left building and where is it.*










Hint: This building is in an island state.

*6 Points*


----------



## Alexenergy (May 10, 2011)

The Grand Hyatt Residence in Jakarta  Your hint was very helpful 

*1 point*


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes, is correct, 1 Point for you.:check:

*6 Points*


----------



## Alexenergy (May 10, 2011)

Yehaaaw  
Okay, here you go 










hint: it has its Shanghai brother(I've been always supposing, they both look samely), which has the same height, Shanghai's one is just 40 cm lower

*2 points*


----------



## Skyscraperking1566 (Nov 1, 2012)

One Island East, Hong Kong?


----------



## Alexenergy (May 10, 2011)

Skyscraperking1566 said:


> One Island East, Hong Kong?


That's right, my Italian friend  1 point for you!

*2 points*


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*Where is this skyscraper*

Very easy.











Hint: This building is in the capital of the country.

*6 Points*


----------



## Skyscraperking1566 (Nov 1, 2012)

Millenium Tower, Vienna 


1 Point


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes, is correct. 1 Point for you.

It's your turn.

*6 Points*


----------



## Skyscraperking1566 (Nov 1, 2012)

Easy:


Hint: It is the only building above 200 meters to roof in the country 


2 Points


----------



## Ivanator (Dec 7, 2012)

^^ Oh, is that the Sky Tower in Wrocław?

*2 points*


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

This is the correct answer. Ivanator 
1 Point for you and a new round.

*6 Points*


----------



## Ivanator (Dec 7, 2012)

Sorry for the late reply, I didn't notice you had confirmed it. 


Hint: It is located in one of the largest cities on Earth.

*3 points*


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Bakrie Tower in Jakarta.


*6 Points*


----------



## Ivanator (Dec 7, 2012)

Correct! Another point for you, KlausDiggy.

*3 points.*


----------



## Alexenergy (May 10, 2011)

edit


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Hint: This Tower is the tallest in his country.


*7 Points*


----------



## Ivanator (Dec 7, 2012)

That looks like the Costanera Center in Santiago, Chile to me. 

*3 points.*


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes, correct, it's your turn.


*7 Points*


----------



## Ivanator (Dec 7, 2012)

Hint: It is the first tower in a newly-developing cluster.

*4 points.*


----------



## melrocks50 (Apr 9, 2009)

^^ St. George Wharf Tower in London, United Kingdom!


----------



## Ivanator (Dec 7, 2012)

Absolutely right, 1 point for you!

*4 points.*


----------



## melrocks50 (Apr 9, 2009)

Do I get to post a picture now?


----------



## Ivanator (Dec 7, 2012)

^^ Yup, it's your turn. 

*4 points.*


----------



## melrocks50 (Apr 9, 2009)

Here you go










*1 point*


----------



## Ivanator (Dec 7, 2012)

That's Nina Tower in Hong Kong, China! 

*4 (pending 5) points*


----------



## melrocks50 (Apr 9, 2009)

^^ CORRECT!! 

That was easy


----------



## Ivanator (Dec 7, 2012)

Well, easy for some, not for others. That's always the case. I know it since I took great interest in the skyscrapers in Hong Kong when I visited, and Nina Tower is a very interesting and quite unique skyscraper .



Hint: it was damaged a little while ago by natural events.

*5 points.*


----------



## melrocks50 (Apr 9, 2009)

^^ Easy. The Westin Peachtree Plaza hotel in Atlanta!

*1 point*


----------



## Ivanator (Dec 7, 2012)

Absolutely, another point for you!

*5 points.*


----------



## Ivanator (Dec 7, 2012)

Ok, guys, let's kick-start this thread again. 



Hint: In the same city there is a similar building that is taller than this.

*5 points.*


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Ocean Two in Panama City

I do not know why this thread is not running as we have imagined it?

*7 Punkte*


----------



## Ivanator (Dec 7, 2012)

^^ Actually, Ocean One; Ocean Two is the bigger sister I mentioned . Still, another point for you.

Good question, perhaps not enough people realise that it exists?

*5 points.*


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*How is the name of this building ?*










Hint: The city had for a short time the tallest building in the world.


*8 Points*


----------



## la_parca (Jun 4, 2012)

^^
Maju tower in Kuala Lumpur


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Correct, 1 Point for you.

You can start a new round.


*8 Points*


----------



## Ivanator (Dec 7, 2012)

Okay, I shall start a new round.



Hint: It is the sixth tallest building in its city.

*5 points.*


----------



## tinyslam (Mar 11, 2013)

The Red Apple in Rotterdam. And I believe it is now the 7th tallest.


----------



## Ivanator (Dec 7, 2012)

^^ Correct, one point for you, and it is now your turn.

Haha someone needs to update the wikipedia page then! :lol:

*5 points.*


----------



## tinyslam (Mar 11, 2013)

Yup someone should. The list of tallest buildings in Rotterdam has it in the 7th position lol.

Next one:









Hint: This building has an excellent view of a pretty famous park 

*1 point*


----------



## Alexenergy (May 10, 2011)

Solow Building in NYC

*2 points*


----------



## tinyslam (Mar 11, 2013)

Yup that's the one

*1 point*


----------



## Ivanator (Dec 7, 2012)

So one more point for you, Alexenergy, and it is also your turn to post the next skyscraper. 

*5 points.*


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

*What is the name of this building, where is it?*









Author of the picture will be added later.

Hint: This building is nearing completion.

*8 Points*


----------



## the man from k-town (Sep 8, 2008)

new ECB HQ Frankfurt


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes, this is correct. 1 Point for you and it's your turn

*8 Points*


----------



## Alexenergy (May 10, 2011)

Oh sorry, as I opened to post for the next turn there weren't these posts, so what shall I do then?










hint: the neighbour of the 5th tallest buildings in its country, which is one of the tallest in the world as well

*3 points*


----------



## Ivanator (Dec 7, 2012)

^^ Since you missed the one-hour slot where only you may post, and someone else posted instead, it is technically the man from k-town's turn to post. However, if he does not post before 7:03 (GMT+1) ie an hour after KlausDiggy's confirmation, or if he gives up his turn, then your post is validated . We should wait until one of these happens.


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

More as 1 hours is over, so it applies to guess Alexenergy building.

*8 Points*


----------



## Sunny Island (May 16, 2014)

R&F Centre
*Guangzhou*

0 Points


----------



## Sunny Island (May 16, 2014)

Hint: The city with this skyscraper is located on a lake

0 Points (1 point in preparation)


----------



## Ivanator (Dec 7, 2012)

Sunny Island said:


> R&F Centre
> *Guangzhou*
> 
> 0 Points


As I am the Game Manager now I can confirm that this is correct. 1 point for you. 

*5 points.*


----------



## Alexenergy (May 10, 2011)

And I confirm it as well  

3 points

And that's One Magnificent Mile in Chicago


----------



## Sunny Island (May 16, 2014)

Yes, correct 
1 Point for you.

*1 Point*


----------



## Alexenergy (May 10, 2011)

hint: was the tallest building in the city for 10 years


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

I love this city :heart:

It is Hopewell Centre in Hong Kong.


*8 Points*


----------



## Alexenergy (May 10, 2011)

1 point for you  your turn

*3 points*


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Wikipedia 

Hint: The building is located in the capital city.


*9 Points*


----------



## Alexenergy (May 10, 2011)

Shin Kong Life Tower in Taipei

*3 points*


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

correct, 1 Point for you

9 Points


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

-----


----------



## Alexenergy (May 10, 2011)

hint: built in the capital of the Winter Olympics


----------



## Skyscraperking1566 (Nov 1, 2012)

Vancouver, Living Shangri-La 

2 Points


----------



## Alexenergy (May 10, 2011)

Right! Your turn 

*4 points*


----------



## Skyscraperking1566 (Nov 1, 2012)

It is located in the capital of the country 




3 Points


----------



## Alexenergy (May 10, 2011)

Easy for me) Nordstar Tower, Moscowwwww

*4 points*


----------



## Skyscraperking1566 (Nov 1, 2012)

That's right  It's your turn


----------



## Alexenergy (May 10, 2011)

hint: once in 2012 this building has appeared in the One on One...

*5 points*


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

one eagle street in Brisbane, Australia

2 points


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

Hint: It is located in the Country's third largest city (metro area)

Screen Shot 2014-05-18 at 10.00.52 PM by alexmtzguer, on Flickr


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Centro de Gobierno Plaza Civica in Monterrey (Mexico)

*9 Points*


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

correct


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Hint: The building stands in the largest city in the country.


----------



## jjjeffi (Aug 17, 2013)

Is it Breitner Center in Amsterdam?


----------



## xing lin (Jan 27, 2011)

Latitude Sydney
1 point


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

^^That is correct. 
Exact name: *Ernst & Young Tower at Latitude*

1 point for you.


----------



## xing lin (Jan 27, 2011)

Hint- the building is near a famous building complex
2 points


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

Menara Public Bank in Kuala Lumpur

*3 points*


----------



## xing lin (Jan 27, 2011)

Correct 

2 points


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Hint: The city where this building stands has the largest container port in the world.


----------



## Skyscraperking1566 (Nov 1, 2012)

Huamin Imperial Tower?


3 Points


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes, correct. It's your turn


----------

